# po480 05 Jetta



## aleaper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am new to this forums and I found someone suggesting this forums to someone else about the same problem I am having. The engine light came on and stayed on a few days ago and I got it checked from a few people around here and this garage around here put hooked it up and said I have the po480 code which is something about the a fan malfunctioning in the control circuit. Has anyone dealt with this problem and help me out?
*This one I really do not care about but my air bag light came on as well and every time I start my car it says Air Bag Fault. Does anyone have problems with this as well and dealt with it to?*


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

haven't had experience with the first code, but the airbag light is documented. check the MKV forums for a DIY to perform the TSB issued for the passenger seat weight sensor.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: po480 05 Jetta (aleaper)*

It might be good to know the year and model of your car


----------



## aleaper (Mar 18, 2010)

its a 05 Jetta 2.5L. Sorry I did not put it before. Thanks for the airbag info.


----------

